# I think I blew it with Tweety.



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

Continuing from these two threads.
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=9558
That's the back ground on this troubled bird.
Monday afternoon Tweety came out of the box to eat and exercise when I saw an egg stuck to her feathers.She was trying to get it loose and flying around in a panic.I finally had to throw a towel on her to catch her.It looked like the egg had cracked and leaked some of the white on her feathers and then dried.
Now I was as gentle as could be,but was alone and had to use one hand to hold her.Tweety ended up loosing a couple of chest feathers,and all of the little trust I had worked so hard for over the last ten months.She will not come to me anymore,or beg for breadcrumbs.If I put my hand near her she bites,unlike most tiels she does draw blood.Where she used to rush the food dish,she now stays back and watches until I move away from the cage.
She is even less trusting than when she first arrived.I'm a grown man and I just want to cry.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam sorry to hear that she is back to being scared. You did have to do what you did though it was in her best interest even if she does not think so. I would just keep up what you were doing before and hopefully she will calm down and you will regain her trust.


----------



## Philby (Apr 23, 2009)

Keep at it with treats and don't force the issue by over affection. When I first got Pia, before we had a chance to really bond he flies into a door requiring eye drops administered four times a day. Needless to say, he hated me for a few weeks  He still doesn't like being touched, but will no longer scramble away.


----------



## mmh (Apr 24, 2009)

i had this happen to me with my parakeet Hathor. The first week i got her she needed antibiotic drops. This bird thinks i am the anti-christ. It has been months but by giving her space and not trying to force the issue, just feeding her and giving her treats (i have to lay them down and walk away) she will let me pick her up if she is on the floor and no longer bites. Just give it time and let ur bird choose the pace. I think eventually u'll have a better relationship with her. I know how frustrating it can be. Good luck


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Birds can hold grudges just like people.
I've had Halley for seven years, he's completely devoted to me...but during a two-week stint where I had to administer medicine orally, he was very angry with me. He'd snap at me every time I tried to take him out of the cage, and once I'd given him the medicine he would go perch on my roommate and give me the cold shoulder. But shortly after the medicine trial was up, he was fine. Our relationship is still very strong today.
Take it slow, build up that trust again. It will happen once Tweety realizes you're not going to hurt her. You did the right thing, just as I was doing for Halley - but that doesn't mean our birds always understand that! 
Good luck!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Birds can also be less friendly when nesting. Her hormones are probably a part of her attitude. She will probably return to normal with a bit of coaxing and when she is out of season.


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanx for the advice.I keep reminding myself that time is on my side,and that with patience and TLC I can win this bird over.It's almost become a challenge.Heck,if I can tame and befriend a three legged Bobcat,(another tale from a long time ago)I should be able to do the same with her.The set back is just....frustrating.I doubt she'll ever be the affectionate cuddle bird that Misti and Lily are,but I think there is still a good companion bird in there somewhere.
For now I'm just backing off until the egg sitting is over,then take it slowly,again.


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

Elizabeth is frustrating me right now, too. She's just like your girl: fearful, mistrusting, etc. Right now the more I try to do things right, the faster I seem to scare her. 

However, after talking with a local bird shelter, I realized that trust, once gained, is not lost. The bird simply dislikes one behavior or another, and shows it. There was one bird there that would be sweet as pie, puff when you talked to it, and stare into your eyes all day long - as long as you left it on it's perch. The moment you tried to pick it up, it was unhappy, and would be for moments after. Then, out of the blue, it would show you that it undestood you'd learned your lesson, and repeat sweet behavior.


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

She stepped up today!!!
The egg sitting ended friday night.Today I started working with her again,since it's just me and the birds at home.I took a direct approach today and simply presented my finger while telling her to step up.She bit me twice,drawing blood,but I simply held the finger there telling her to stepup,and she did!I rotated my hand so that she was sitting at the edge with my hand cupped and dropped a little bit of millet on my palm,which she ate then flew back to the playgym.A small(and painful)step.


----------

